
When Journalism Becomes Corrupt Boosterism - jules-jules
https://kmgarcia2000.blogspot.com/2020/09/when-journalism-becomes-corrupt.html
======
bediger4000
This strikes me as movement conservatism's accusations of "liberal bias",
reworked for the current political situation.

